# table loom plans



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

i am looking for plans for a table loom - something that can be built by my DH. I know where to get heddles and such but need plans to build one. also, perhaps an old fashioned spinning wheel. (plans please)


----------



## ic4urkids (Apr 12, 2012)

We just picked up a spinning wheel for 30$ at an estate sale. They were askin $150 outright but had a place to place bids for things that didnt sell. Keep an eye there... It wd be difficult to make one


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Found this for a spinning wheel.

http://www.pjsadventures.com/DragonsKeep/personal/PVCWheel.html

Found this for the loom.

http://www.weavingtoday.com/forums/t/821.aspx

Hope they help.


----------

